# Ruf: Silbermond



## FakeEpix (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich Ruf farmen soll für Silbermond. 
Ich war schon im Startgebiet, Falkenplatz, Immersangwald, Geisterlande und Falkenwacht.

Wo kann cih schon noch Ruf bekommen?


----------



## Hânspeter (20. Oktober 2008)

in der scherbenwelt noch teilweise


----------



## Shamanpower (20. Oktober 2008)

Jo ich hatte auch das problem habe alle qs fertig gemacht die es so gibt dann mächtig viel av und dann für 200g oder so runenstoff gespendet ich versteh sowieso net wieso es diese eigen Faktion "tristessa " in den Geisterlanden gibt das hat mich ganzschön geärgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (20. Oktober 2008)

Hânspeter schrieb:


> in der scherbenwelt noch teilweise



wo in der scherbenwelt


----------



## Delonglois (20. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Jo cih hatte auch das problem habe alle qs fertig gemacht die es so gibt dann mächtig viel av und dann für 200g oder so runenstoff gespendet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gibts av silbermond ruf? bzw nachdem der og ruf evtl voll ist ?


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

FakeEpix schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich Ruf farmen soll für Silbermond.
> Ich war schon im Startgebiet, Falkenplatz, Immersangwald, Geisterlande und Falkenwacht.
> 
> Wo kann cih schon noch Ruf bekommen?


Stoffe abgeben


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (20. Oktober 2008)

FakeEpix schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich Ruf farmen soll für Silbermond.
> Ich war schon im Startgebiet, Falkenplatz, Immersangwald, Geisterlande und Falkenwacht.
> 
> Wo kann cih schon noch Ruf bekommen?



Stoffe abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem gibt es in Nethersturm auch noch Ruf, glaube ich.


----------



## Shamanpower (20. Oktober 2008)

Delonglois schrieb:


> gibts av silbermond ruf? bzw nachdem der og ruf evtl voll ist ?


ja,18-19ruf für 5 Blut;jeweils 2-3 ruf für :20rüstungsfetzen,einzelnes Blut,jede art von fleisch
btw:du kriegst in av Für jede Fraktion ruf ich glaube die reihenfolge war :
Orgrimmar-->Dunkelspeertrolle-->Donnerfels-->Unterstadt-->Silbermond allerdings kriegst du beim spenden immer für alle hauptstädte n bisschen was ab nur den vollen ruf für die städte in der reihenfolge^^


----------



## Traklar (20. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man die anderen Fraktionen alle auf Maximum hat, dann bekommt man bei Silbermond Ruf für alle Quests, welche eigendlich Ogrimmar etc.... gäbe. Aber nur einen kleinen Bruchteil davon. Von 250 sind es dann ca. 23 Ruf.


----------



## Monkeygod (20. Oktober 2008)

hm... gibt nur ein paar kleine vereinzelte quests die du machen kannst runenstoff ist da am effektivsten. Bin da zum glück schon ehrfürchtig^^ hat zwar nen bissl gedauert hat sich aber gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoneman235 (20. Oktober 2008)

mir fehlen auhc ncoh 3k ruf, das nervt mich grad shcon ganz shcön^^


----------



## Mr.ripped (20. Oktober 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...71673&sid=3

guckst du nach "rufquest für die horde" und "rufquests für silbermond"


----------

